# Attitude Towards Tipping



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ok, so we all know the general attitude paxs have in regards to tipping drivers, IT SUCKS!
If it was up to you, how would you proceed in changing this?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Have Denzel along on each ride...


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Ok, so we all know the general attitude paxs have in regards to tipping drivers, IT SUCKS!
> If it was up to you, how would you proceed in changing this?


Allow for % of tips to count as credits for future rides. Maybe 10% for example. A pax can either build up the credit over time or use it immediately.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Allow for % of tips to count as credits for future rides. Maybe 10% for example. A pax can either build up the credit over time or use it immediately.


Very creative idea! Excellent suggestion. Hey Uber corporate, ARE YOU LISTENING?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Link the TIP to the star rating. Ratings will take a hit, but a lot of paxs will say..wait my driver was good...so I should tip


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Link the TIP to the star rating. Ratings will take a hit, but a lot of paxs will say..wait my driver was good...so I should tip


Another excellent suggestion. Keep 'em coming folks!


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

NO TIP? Kick the MFs out of the car and kick them in the guts. Leave them in the gutter balling their eyes out, "No ride for you!"
.
.











upyouruber said:


> Ok, so we all know the general attitude paxs have in regards to tipping drivers, IT SUCKS!
> If it was up to you, how would you proceed in changing this?


.
MANDATORY 20% TIP ADDED by UBER automatically.
.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Make it so u can cash out the 5 stars...not for cash but maybe for gas. We’ll start out with 10 5 stars equal one gallon of gas.

I don’t think this would be too far fetched.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

They at minimum could be more like Lyft as far as posting the rating and tipping option immediately after the rides conclusion for the rider. Not hiding it were the rider has to go into the menu, find past rides, ECT. These riders aren't that smart.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uber should try desperately to fix their lying ways of the past by actively *encouraging* pax to tip a stellar driver. I can't count how many times I've heard I made someones night or I'm the best driver ever or it was such a fun trip blah blah blah but then when I excitedly check the fare to see how much the pax left me as a tip (because come on, of _course_ they tipped me after everything they just said!) there's NO EFFING TIP. I mean, really? REALLY??!! Am I in the Twilight Zone right now? because any normal, considerate, polite human would have tipped a ride they proclaimed to be the best Uber ride they'd ever had and all the other bullshit they spewed like complete asshats.

From now on I'm just going to flat out suggest they tip me if they enjoyed the ride. I don't care what they think of me.

I'm not doing this for the joy of giving - I'm doing it for the money. I'm not a frigging masochist for Pete's sake.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Uber should try desperately to fix their lying ways of the past by actively *encouraging* pax to tip a stellar driver. I can't count how many times I've heard I made someones night or I'm the best driver ever or it was such a fun trip blah blah blah but then when I excitedly check the fare to see how much the pax left me as a tip (because come on, of _course_ they tipped me after everything they just said!) there's NO EFFING TIP. I mean, really? REALLY??!! Am I in the Twilight Zone right now? because any normal, considerate, polite human would have tipped a ride they proclaimed to be the best Uber ride they'd ever had and all the other bullshit they spewed like complete asshats.
> 
> From now on I'm just going to flat out suggest they tip me if they enjoyed the ride. I don't care what they think of me.
> 
> I'm not doing this for the joy of giving - I'm doing it for the money. I'm not a frigging masochist for Pete's sake.


From a pax perspective, showing gratitude comes in the form of giving a five star rating. If they are feeling extremely generous, they will throw in a badge. This is total bulls hit!!!!! It is completely UBER's fault for perpetuating this thought pattern.

As such, your idea is very much sound. A simple, "a tip would be very much appreciated as a showcase of your appreciation" should provide enough of an hint to most pax. Obviously use appropriate wording based on pax.

If you were my driver, I would tip you for sure. We would most like get into some type of argument and you would end up kicking me out of the car. However, I would still tip you.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Uber should have an indicator in the app to tell the passenger that the driver would not like to receive tips.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Uber should try desperately to fix their lying ways of the past by actively *encouraging* pax to tip a stellar driver. I can't count how many times I've heard I made someones night or I'm the best driver ever or it was such a fun trip blah blah blah but then when I excitedly check the fare to see how much the pax left me as a tip (because come on, of _course_ they tipped me after everything they just said!) there's NO EFFING TIP. I mean, really? REALLY??!! Am I in the Twilight Zone right now? because any normal, considerate, polite human would have tipped a ride they proclaimed to be the best Uber ride they'd ever had and all the other bullshit they spewed like complete asshats.
> 
> From now on I'm just going to flat out suggest they tip me if they enjoyed the ride. I don't care what they think of me.
> 
> I'm not doing this for the joy of giving - I'm doing it for the money. I'm not a frigging masochist for Pete's sake.


I'm telling you, try my sign


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> I'm telling you, try my sign


My "Cow Tipping" sign failed today.
F%#king Millennial Paxtards.
Convenience store clerk gave me $3.00 today in-app and...
She was actually grateful I picked her up in this weather.
Guess who's NOT getting picked up at the Brewery later?
[email protected]$tard Millennials can wait 20 minutes for an X.
App says "No XL Available" (Me)
Bahahahahaha!

On a positive note Tips were 39% of total income for the day!
Might be a new high?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> My "Cow Tipping" sign failed today.
> F%#king Millennial Paxtards.
> Convenience store clerk gave me $3.00 today in-app and...
> She was actually grateful I picked her up in this weather.
> ...


I have no use for non-tipping, min fare, over-load your vehicle millenial vermin. 1* salute, always!



Uberfunitis said:


> Uber should have an indicator in the app to tell the passenger that the driver would not like to receive tips.


Absolutely. As ridiculous as it sounds, that option would cater to very, very select few drivers.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber should have an indicator in the app to tell the passenger that the driver would not like to receive tips.


Which I am sure, would please you, and only you, immensely!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I have no idea what others want or care about. When I post something I think it is always safe to assume that I am a only talking for myself. I did not realize that you were a proxy and spoke for more than just yourself regularly.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have no idea what others want or care about. When I post something I think it is always safe to assume that I am a only talking for myself. I did not realize that you were a proxy and spoke for more than just yourself regularly.


Yes, now you know. I speak for all drivers who appreciate receiving tips for providing safe, timely and reliable transportation to all riders. Thank you!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Yes, now you know. I speak for all drivers who appreciate receiving tips for providing safe, timely and reliable transportation to all riders. Thank you!


So you don't speak for all drivers than just all drivers who agree with your given statement


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> So you don't speak for all drivers than just all drivers who agree with your given statement


Correct. 99.99% of drivers agree with my statement.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Correct. 99.99% of drivers agree with my statement.


Sounds like a made up number to me. What methodology did you use to arrive at such an assertion?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Sounds like a made up number to me. What methodology did you use to arrive at such an assertion?





Uberfunitis said:


> Sounds like a made up number to me. What methodology did you use to arrive at such an assertion?


My answer is based on common sense, of which is absent in you.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Ok got you. You speak for yourself and I speak for myself. You just believe that you have people around you cheering at every stroke of the keyboard.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Ok got you. You speak for yourself and I speak for myself. You just believe that you have people around you cheering at every stroke of the keyboard.


Not cheering, agreeing with me and disagreeing with you.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Not cheering, agreeing with me and disagreeing with you.


Got you, I by the way have no doubt that I am in the minority, if that is your argument.

I do wonder though why you feel the need to counter my every post with regards to my personal stance on tipping. If it is true that I am in the minority and it is common sense that dictates that I am in the minority on my position is it really needed or even a good productive use of your time?

Judging by you location in your profile I imagine that you are just a troll so I really don't give much weight to anything you say even if you do imagine a room full of people foaming at the mouth with your every post.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Got you, I by the way have no doubt that I am in the minority, if that is your argument.
> 
> I do wonder though why you feel the need to counter my every post with regards to my personal stance on tipping. If it is true that I am in the minority and it is common sense that dictates that I am in the minority on my position is it really needed or even a good productive use of your time?
> 
> Judging by you location in your profile I imagine that you are just a troll so I really don't give much weight to anything you say even if you do imagine a room full of people foaming at the mouth with your every post.


The truth hurts, my friend, as your attitude towards other drivers. I, like virtually all drivers, am a dedicated, hard working person.
Tips are an important and vital aspect in this business. Us NORMAL drivers, do not need, nor will tolerate you contaminating our work environment with your twisted, damaging logic. 
No, I am not a troll, complete opposite in fact. I am a advocate for what is right and respectful for drivers. That said, I will forever be your shadow and discredit you at every opportunity, because its' the right thing to do. Very glad I struck a nerve with you. Have a nice day!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> The truth hurts, my friend, as your attitude towards other drivers. I, like virtually all drivers, am a dedicated, hard working person.
> Tips are an important and vital aspect in this business. Us NORMAL drivers, do not need, nor will tolerate you contaminating our work environment with your twisted, damaging logic.
> No, I am not a troll, complete opposite in fact. I am a advocate for what is right and respectful for drivers. That said, I will forever be your shadow and discredit you at every opportunity, because its' the right thing to do. Very glad I struck a nerve with you. Have a nice day!


We clearly have differing opinions, that is ok though as it does get lonely talking sometimes I do enjoy our back and forth and look forward to it. You do give yourself much credit though, I find you amusing not irritating. I do think you waste your time but it is yours to waste any way you wish.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> We clearly have differing opinions, that is ok though as it does get lonely talking sometimes I do enjoy our back and forth and look forward to it. You do give yourself much credit though, I find you amusing not irritating. I do think you waste your time but it is yours to waste any way you wish.


As do I. Perhaps one day you will see the fault(s) in yours?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> As do I. Perhaps one day you will see the fault(s) in yours?


Perhaps, I do change my stance on many issues as time goes by when I see persuasive arguments. I generally don't find emotions persuasive though.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Perhaps, I do change my stance on many issues as time goes by when I see persuasive arguments. I generally don't find emotions persuasive though.


Arguments with merit are persuasive. Hint, hint!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Arguments with merit are persuasive. Hint, hint!


Yes, they can be, but not if that merit is all founded in I feel blah blah blah....


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Yes, they can be, but not if that merit is all founded in I feel blah blah blah....


No surprise in your response


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

I can't conceive of a plausible explanation for not giving this guy five stars.
Heck, I'd give him six+ if I could! 
Great way to start the day.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> I can't conceive of a plausible explanation for not giving this guy five stars.
> Heck, I'd give him six+ if I could!
> Great way to start the day.
> 
> View attachment 216129


Wow over $40/ hour for driving that guy has really figured out something in life. I see nothing wrong with it get what you can as long as it is done legally. I can't say that I would have found the same value that you did but it is good for the driver that you did.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Wow over $40/ hour for driving that guy has really figured out something in life. I see nothing wrong with it get what you can as long as it is done legally. I can't say that I would have found the same value that you did but it is good for the driver that you did.


Yeah sure. It would have been $10 you rejected. Such a hypocrite!


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Wow over $40/ hour for driving that guy has really figured out something in life. I see nothing wrong with it get what you can as long as it is done legally. I can't say that I would have found the same value that you did but it is good for the driver that you did.


We had a pleasant conversation?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Yeah sure. It would have been $10 you rejected. Such a hypocrite!


Where is the hypocrisy in what I said? Sure I would have turned down the $10 and I certainly would not have given the $10. But I don't fault others for taking the $10 just because I would not have.



ÜberKraut said:


> We had a pleasant conversation?


We all place differing value, if you found it worth the money than that is a win win for both you and the driver assuming you both got what you wanted out of it.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Where is the hypocrisy in what I said? Sure I would have turned down the $10 and I certainly would not have given the $10. But I don't fault others for taking the $10 just because I would not have.
> 
> We all place differing value, if you found it worth the money than that is a win win for both you and the driver assuming you both got what you wanted out of it.


Yes you do because accepting the tip advocates the very practice you rally against, tipping! Get it now, Hypocrite! Sheesh


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Yes you do because accepting the tip advocates the very practice you rally against, tipping! Get it now, Hypocrite! Sheesh


And that is why I said I would not have accepted the tip..... Though being an in app tip I would not have been given that choice and would have simply had to donate that tip.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> And that is why I said I would not have accepted the tip..... Though being an in app tip I would not have been given that choice and would have simply had to donate that tip.


Donate in app tips LOL.
More lies. Truly entertaining, you really are!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Donate in app tips LOL.
> More lies. Truly entertaining, you really are!


What you believe is not my concern


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> And that is why I said I would not have accepted the tip..... Though being an in app tip I would not have been given that choice and would have simply had to donate that tip.


Get an Uber GoBank Account.
No fee cash outs.
Send free eChecks to your favorite charity.
I'll PM you my personal info for said purpose.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> Get an Uber GoBank Account.
> No fee cash outs.
> Send free eChecks to your favorite charity.
> I'll PM you my personal info for said purpose.


My bank already offers those services, but thank you for the offer.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> What you believe is not my concern


Well its' my concern what you state.
So you won't tip the pizza guy because he does'nt share it with the kitchen staff. Hmmm, really? But you still stiff the server who DOES split tips with the cooks etc! So you donate in app tips to charity? K, you can also donate cash tips to charity as well. You can even post signage to that effect. So what it is it? Are you just trolling out here to fill your empty existence? Your lies and hypocrisy have been outed fir all to see. Further, since you never have anything helpful or strategic to post that other drivers can benefit from, then just go away or remain silent. And yes, 99.99% of UP members agree with me!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Well its' my concern what you state.
> So you won't tip the pizza guy because he does'nt share it with the kitchen staff. Hmmm, really? But you still stiff the server who DOES split tips with the cooks etc! So you donate in app tips to charity? K, you can also donate cash tips to charity as well. You can even post signage to that effect. So what it is it? Are you just trolling out here to fill your empty existence? Your lies and hypocrisy have been outed fir all to see. Further, since you never have anything helpful or strategic to post that other drivers can benefit from, then just go away or remain silent. And yes, 99.99% of UP members agree with me!


What I have said has been consistent.

I only tip when I get some added value for that tip. With the reasturant I only get added value if I will return to that establishment again. In that case the added value is in the form of my food not being screwed with.

With UberEATS I don't get that added value because the people putting together the food will mess with it regardless of the tip I give the driver because that tip never reaches the restaurant.

Also with Uber as a passenger I get no added value from tipping as I have yet to have the same driver. And even if I did have the same driver the service would not be any different because of a tip. The driver is going to drive me in a safe way regardless because it is also their ass in the vehicle and it is their vehicle that would be damaged if they were not safe.

For Uber as a driver I do not accept tips simply because I will not give them. In app tips on Uber I have no choice but to take and there is nothing that I can do about that given you have to rate the trip immediately after it ends. With cash tips I can ask not to be tipped if the rider offers and if they incist I can actually accurately rate my experience with that passenger.

Either way I donate all tips that I am forced to take either in app or in cash.

I really don't care if you believe any of this or not, though it is all the truth.

As to posting, I believe that I will continue as I find enjoyment in the discussion and hopefully I can encourage other driver and passengers who may be reading this that tipping is actually not required.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> What I have said has been consistent.
> 
> I only tip when I get some added value for that tip. With the reasturant I only get added value if I will return to that establishment again. In that case the added value is in the form of my food not being screwed with.
> 
> ...


As expected, you continue to embarrASS yourself. Great work, keep it up!



upyouruber said:


> As expected, you continue to embarrASS yourself. Great work, keep it up!


Oh yeah, and avoid the issue(s). Not surprised. Again I ask, do have have any useful input that helps other drivers? Let me answer that for you: NO, NEVER!!!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Oh yeah, and avoid the issue(s). Not surprised. Again I ask, do have have any useful input that helps other drivers? Let me answer that for you: NO, NEVER!!!


Don't get all worked up over not getting a tip. Tips are not required and you are not entitled to a tip.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Don't get all worked up over not getting a tip. Tips are not required and you are not entitled to a tip.


Transport pax in a safe and timely manner. Yes, every driver who executes his/her duty as such is not only entitled to, but more importantly, deserving of a tip. Its' called being appreciative for professional level service. Look it up.
I ask again, do you have productive content to contribute?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Transport pax in a safe and timely manner. Yes, every driver who executes his/her duty as such is not only entitled to, but more importantly, deserving of a tip. Its' called being appreciative for professional level service. Look it up.
> I ask again, do you have productive content to contribute?


Saying thank you for the ride also is being appreciative of the ride. Appreciation does not have to take the form of additional money. Though appreciation is not even required. All that is required what was already agreed too before the ride was ever accepted.

As to if what I poste has value... it does to me but only you can answer if it has value to you. I tend to think if does because you choose to engage in further discussions.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

If tips were eliminated from our society, the price of a given service would increase.
Basic Economics 101 - supply and demand.
That $10 dinner at the local diner would increase to $12+ or more so the owner could afford to pay his/her employees more in direct wages.
Those who don't tip are gaming the system and essentially "stealing" the services of another person and...
Are a BURDEN to society at large.
IMO


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> If tips were eliminated from our society, the price of a given service would increase.
> Basic Economics 101 - supply and demand.
> That $10 dinner at the local diner would increase to $12+ or more so the owner could afford to pay his/her employees more in direct wages.
> Those who don't tip are gaming the system and essentially "stealing" the services of another person and...
> ...


I am sure that prices would go up to some degree and I am fine paying a higher price if the good and service is with the price being asked. I don't think that the prices would go by the amount that most tip thoug not even close. First the stores are not giving us some kind of discount currently. It is not like they are saying hay I will reduce the price by20% or some amount, they are still charging the customer the highest price that they can get them to pay. Second tipped workers are compensated at a much higher rate than most employers would be willing to pay if they actually covered the compensation directly.

Tipping is by definition voluntary. It is a bit disingenuous to have a voluntary payment method and than wink and say it's not really voluntary.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Saying thank you for the ride also is being appreciative of the ride. Appreciation does not have to take the form of additional money. Though appreciation is not even required. All that is required what was already agreed too before the ride was ever accepted.
> 
> As to if what I poste has value... it does to me but only you can answer if it has value to you. I tend to think if does because you choose to engage in further discussions.


What was "agreed to" you state?
I "agreed" to transport an unknown party at potential risk to my property and person to an undesignated place for an unspecified fee.
Yeah... I'm an _INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR_. LOL
Those facts ALONE merit a FREAKIN" TIP



Uberfunitis said:


> I am sure that prices would go up to some degree and I am fine paying a higher price if the good and service is with the price being asked. I don't think that the prices would go by the amount that most tip thoug not even close. First the stores are not giving us some kind of discount currently. It is not like they are saying hay I will reduce the price by20% or some amount, they are still charging the customer the highest price that they can get them to pay. Second tipped workers are compensated at a much higher rate than most employers would be willing to pay if they actually covered the compensation directly.
> 
> Tipping is by definition voluntary. It is a bit disingenuous to have a voluntary payment method and than wink and say it's not really voluntary.


Doesn't appear to be _disingenuous _to me?
If you don't want to participate in the system...
Go to any number of establishments where TIPS are not allowed.
Chipotle comes to mind.
They're not doing too well with their business model at the moment.

You enter the establishment knowing full well the _rules of the game.








_


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> What was "agreed to" you state?
> I "agreed" to transport an unknown party at potential risk to my property and person to an undesignated place for an unspecified fee.
> Yeah... I'm an _INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR_. LOL
> Those facts ALONE merit a FREAKIN" TIP
> ...


Actually that is disingenuous because a tip is voluntary, perhaps they should call it a service fee if they feel it should be required. Those amounts are simply suggestions that are listed they are by no means an indication that a tip is required or even expected. One can easily put a zero on that line and carry the total down as I do often.

As far as what was agreed to.... the driver has agreed to receive a set pay rate per mile that they drive and per minute that the trip takes. We know this rate going into each trip it is not the customers fault that Uber does not give the driver information that I think that they should have to determine if a trip makes sense for them individually to take.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Actually that is disingenuous because a tip is voluntary, perhaps they should call it a service fee if they feel it should be required. Those amounts are simply suggestions that are listed they are by no means an indication that a tip is required or even expected. One can easily put a zero on that line and carry the total down as I do often.
> 
> As far as what was agreed to.... the driver has agreed to receive a set pay rate per mile that they drive and per minute that the trip takes. We know this rate going into each trip it is not the customers fault that Uber does not give the driver information that I think that they should have to determine if a trip makes sense for them individually to take.


NOT TIPPING is akin the STEALING the services of another.
Especially when one has clearly demonstrated that he/she is fully aware of _the system_ and how it works.
Call it whatever you want...
Try to justify your behavior through obfuscation and obtuse behavior. 
It's not working.
IMO


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> NOT TIPPING is akin the STEALING the services of another.
> Especially when one has clearly demonstrated that he/she is fully aware of _the system_ and how it works.
> Call it whatever you want...
> Try to justify your behavior through obfuscation and obtuse behavior.
> ...


It is not stealing in the slightest. It is not giving someone money that they were not entitled to.


----------



## Housey (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm a driver and could care less if someone tips. If they do great, if they don't ok. Everyone has a different financial situation and it varies from month to month. I give every passenger 5 starts unless they are an asshole. Everyone acts entitled as someone else should pay for their way in life.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is not stealing in the slightest. It is not giving someone money that they were not entitled to.


But those who seek employment in the service industry do so precisely because of the expectation of TIPS.
If there were NO TIPS, employment in the service industries would drop off drop off drastically.
Hence, if one does not tip, one is "riding the coat tails" of others who tip generously.
Economic Facts.
Prove me wrong.
#FreeLoader

You claim to be a generous person with TIPS you receive..
Yet WITHHOLD TIPS (thereby being miserly or NOT generous) from those who serve you.
Seems like a contradiction in position regarding the matter.
IMO


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> But those who seek employment in the service industry do so precisely because of the expectation of TIPS.
> If there were NO TIPS, employment in the service industries would drop off drop off drastically.
> Hence, if one does not tip, one is "riding the coat tails" of others who tip generously.
> Economic Facts.
> ...


Employment in the service industry would not drop off in any way if tipping were gone completely. Just like Uber they would replace those workers with workers who are willing to work for less.

If you want to tip than that is great, good for you, you are by no means required to nor expected to. Don't tip sometimes see what happens.... nothing happens I know because I don't tip often. There will be no police knocking down your door or putting you in handcuffs, you know why, because there is no requirement to tip regardless of how much you would like for there to be one.

As far as being generous, that is very subjective and one does choose in what ways they are generous, or not. I am very generous with my time and labor but not so much with my money, though there is a connection between the two. If generosity must take one form for you than that is on you.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

I still don't understand your position and probably never will.
You've explained it many times and it simply does not make logical sense to me?
Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> I still don't understand your position and probably never will.
> You've explained it many times and it simply does not make logical sense to me?
> Whatever floats your boat!


There is no understanding one's argument where common sense is absent!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> I still don't understand your position and probably never will.
> You've explained it many times and it simply does not make logical sense to me?
> Whatever floats your boat!


I also do not agree with your position or the position of many drivers on here, I doubt and hope that I never will either.
Like you say do what works for you, and I will do what works for me.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I also do not agree with your position or the position of many drivers on here, I doubt and hope that I never will either.
> Like you say do what works for you, and I will do what works for me.


Yes... we can agree to disagree with civility.

Note: I won the debate though.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> Yes... we can agree to disagree with civility.
> 
> Note: I won the debate though.


I do not concede that at all! More than willing to continue, doubt we will ever come to any agreement though.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber will allow Tipping Robo cars


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber will allow Tipping Robo cars


I see nothing wrong with that. Someone should be given the opportunity to waste their money if they wish provided the other party has not said they don't want it.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am fine letting it stand at that unless someone posts something worth responding to.


Keep up with the rhetoric. After all, its' the best you have!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driver Ed said:


> NO TIP? Kick the MFs out of the car and kick them in the guts. Leave them in the gutter balling their eyes out, "No ride for you!"
> .
> .
> View attachment 198033
> ...


Like the cruise ships !
Mandatory tipping


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Like the cruise ships !
> Mandatory tipping


At least they are being honest about it. List it as a cost of the product if people agree that it is worth it they will pay otherwise they will not. The current tipping situation is stupid. They post that the service costs X, a person decides that the service is worth X to them and go and pay X only to find that someone has other expectations that are not part of the agreement.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> At least they are being honest about it. List it as a cost of the product if people agree that it is worth it they will pay otherwise they will not. The current tipping situation is stupid. They post that the service costs X, a person decides that the service is worth X to them and go and pay X only to find that someone has other expectations that are not part of the agreement.


Yes...knowing full well that a tip is appropriate as well.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Yes...knowing full well that a tip is appropriate as well.


A tip is only appropriate when it is fully disclosed as a cost of the goods services before they are agreed to. A tip while optional is inappropriate if someone just feels entitled to such tip outside of the original agreement.


----------

